# Report from da north



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Kewl to see the report from up north. Whats an 18" eye? Walleye? 

Add some pictures of the boat in the water, the area you are fishing, and other related stuff so those of us on the other side of the country can understand what you are doing. Also the more descriptive you are the more likely others with do a google search and end up with links to the forum.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah Tom thats a walleye. Very yummie in the pan. 

stickwaver, I love seeing fishing reports from all over, just don't expect me to drive up anytime soon to try for carp on fly.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

there is a guy on my street that get's carp on fly all the time. Grass carp he calls them. Looks like a mullet of the roids to me.

fresh water canal that runs east and west next to griffin road, You know the place Deerfly...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I'll be sure to take some more pics while im out next time. I was fishing an impoundment of the Huron river in southeast Michigan. This lake contains both stocked and wild Walleye. The game is fairly simple, use a crawler harness and troll or drift fish over transitional areas ie: shallow to deep, firm bottom to soft, large rocks to sand, grass and weed lines. Sometimes walleyes will suspend themselves off of ledges in cooler water and this amounts to prime jigging action too. Sometimes I'll use a bodybait if I find they've pushed a school of baitfish up shallow. For Walleye's I do a lot of trolling. I find that covering more water helps to find them. It helps to have good electronics when in comes to finding these fish, but currently I don't run any. More useful just in the fact of knowing your depth as most places like Belleville offer poor water clarity. 

Quite frankly, this lake is not the greatest, but its 10 minutes away. The shoreline is very developed although some areas the banks are too steep for development making for good log hopping. It gets alot of fishing pressure and even more recreational traffic. However it still does produce the occasional nice fish.

Walleyes are great to eat- especially the cheeks! ;D

And Carp are only fun on the lightest gear possible  more to come on that!


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

Try the carp with a bow! I used to hunt them in Ford lake with a 80# compound and at times could get 2 on the same arrow. ( good for the garden!)


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

So the trout looking thing is a wallyeye? Or is a wallyeye a trout? It sure is weird looking.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool report! I'd love to see more pictures of the area you're fishing, cause I'm from SW Michigan originally. Started fishing Lake Michigan with my dad, uncle and grandpa, almost before I could walk.  

Keep em coming!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

NICE, i caught a georgia carp once, fought harder than a redfish for his size because it was fat.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I woke up this morning to some pretty crappy weather.  It rained hard between about 1:30 and 4am.  I decided to still head out and see what happend.  
I've had a lake that I've been wanting to get back to since i discovered it last fall on another crappy cold rainy day.  I didnt have my boat at the time so I spent most of my time wading the reeds with a 6wt. plucking bluegills and anything else that would hit my various terrestrials.  I remembered seeing alot of good structure that I couldnt reach. 
Well, as I started getting closer to the lake I noticed an unusual amount of traffic to be out at 5:15.  As I pull into the launch the attendent kindly tells me there will be no launching today due to the TRIATHALON.  Figures that would be my luck.  So I broke out the map and discovered a new lake!!!  ;D ;D  
Weather cleared up just around sunrise and I took a few snapshots.  Picked up a couple blue gill on the ultra-lite and hooked into a nice Northern on a silver Dardevil only to have him shake it at the boat.  Alot of fun on an Ugly Stick Lite and 4lb test!  Headed over to Portage Lake around 8 but didnt have any luck.  Spent the rest of the morning in the fly shop shooting the bull with the owner and letting him convince me to spend some money.  :  
Anyways hope these reports aren't too longwinded... I'm enjoying sharing with my brothers of the south! 

Sunrise on Northline Lake









A 180 View from the stick on Portage


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Gutsy move taking a micro out on Portage! Looks like the wind was starting to pick up. Ever try for Musky?


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

It wasnt too bad... the run back to the Huron was a little bumpy but the boat seemed to run well in it as long as I stayed quartered a little. Unfortunately one of the bigger disadvantages to these light boats is that the wind pushes them around alot so its hard to keep a good course when you're trolling on a windy day... More importantly when you're trolling dropoffs. I haven't tried for Musky yet, but don't be surprised to find some pics up here when I do. The pike action is getting better so I'll have some pics up next time. I think I'll be fishing Belleville tonight or maybe Portage again. :


----------

